# Can you identify my dog breed



## rajan (Feb 22, 2020)

My friend give me this dog telling me that she is a pitbull but i dont think she is a pitbull because her head size is too small for being a pitbull
















Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum rajan. Judging by the pictures you have a mixed breed dog and definitely not an APBT. What I do see is a great looking dog and I wish you many happy years together.

Joe


----------

